# What % full is your Humidor? And what are you thinking?



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

We joke about this issue. There is an underlying reality that causes this to be more than a joke. Space!!! 

My lil cab is maxed out and has been for 3-4 months. The big cab has maybe 10% left. It is causing me anxiety as the order compulsion remains firmly in place.

I'm thinking walk-in. For now, as the computer room has been steady at 66-68% all summer, I have started to stack new boxes in there before humi cramming. The systems guys are, at least initially, slightly amused. I’m kind of freaked given the projected end of next week reaching capacity point. Coolidors for the aging stock time I guess.

Does the current level of capacity available in your humidors affect your buying behavior?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i have a fairly large Aristocrat Plus that i just got, and had it about 33% filled... that was late July.

now, i am down to roughly 120, or less, cigars.

what am i thinking? i'm going to smoke what i currently have (although i am about to sell my opened box of 20 VR DAs from April '00), and then when they're all gone, the Aristocrat is up for sale.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

My tupperdor is probably 30% full and my coolerdor is probably 15% full. I don't have enough cash to fill them!


----------



## smokeydude (Oct 5, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Does the current level of capacity available in your humidors affect your buying behavior?


Absolutely, once humidor capacity has been reached, there is no other alternative. My buying behavior dictates that it's time to buy a new humidor/coolerdor!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I am 100% full up. Cigarbid dropped off yesterday. A-ador is stacked, I had to bring in cigars today for a co worker to smoke from the B-ador, and office-ador is packed.


I won't be buying for a while, no room.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

This is an interesting topic.. Right now I have Desktop Humi space for about 120 Cigars.. I am probibly at 110. Humi space does effect my buying habbits which is why I have not switched over to a coolerdor. I am trying to keep my purchases down to a reasonable level. this winter I am going to buy a rubbermade bin to store my desktop Humies in. I have had trouble in the winter keeping the humidity up so this should do the trick.. Hopefully it will not have room to store boxes.. I may be in trouble if it does.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

My humidor is pretty full - to the point where I have an unopened box of partagas humitubes sitting on a shelf in my bar waiting for humidor space. I have only reduced my purchasing while I find time to smoke more. 

You may just have to stop purchasing and start enjoying smoking. By the time you work through your cabinet, some of those cigars will have aged 2-3 years. Think about how nice they will be by then.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

smokeydude said:


> Absolutely, once humidor capacity has been reached, there is no other alternative. My buying behavior dictates that it's time to buy a new humidor/coolerdor!


 :tpd: same here. I have 2 150ct humi's, one is roughly full and the other is 90% full. I have 2 40ct humi's, one is 80% full and the other is 90% full. Once they are full it will (and has) stop me from buying for a while unless some REALLY great deal comes up.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> i have a fairly large Aristocrat Plus that i just got, and had it about 33% filled... that was late July.
> 
> now, i am down to roughly 120, or less, cigars.
> 
> what am i thinking? i'm going to smoke what i currently have (although i am about to sell my opened box of 20 VR DAs from April '00), and then when they're all gone, the Aristocrat is up for sale.


So IHT - how much you thinking of asking for the Aristocrat Plus?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

80 count desktop humidor is nearly full. I have a small coolador that is at the half way point. Everyonce in a while I'll smoke one of my sticks that have some age on them and it convinces me that I need to buy more cigars so I can reserve a bunch for aging.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm in agreement with Jeff. Gotta get more capacity in order to age my cigars. I end up smoking purchases with 2-3 months.

Time to set up a coolerdor


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I tend to buy cigars no matter what, then try to find a way to store them once they are on the way. Right now, I have a 75 count humi that is about 90% full, and a coolerdor that is about only 10% full, if that (I just started that one as a result of a couple of boxes that I purchased). I plan to use the coolerdor for boxes and fivers and the desktop for my singles. Right now I am trying to fight the temptation to buy more boxes. I have all this room for them, but no money to pay for them :hn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

my little 25ct is pretty full. 
there are about 15 or 16 big sticks in there, and i can prolly get 2 or 3 more in there.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

My Edisonidor is packed, my 200ct is packed, my 100ct is packed...

so I'm buying pipe tobacco


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> We joke about this issue. There is an underlying reality that causes this to be more than a joke. Space!!!
> 
> My lil cab is maxed out and has been for 3-4 months. The big cab has maybe 10% left. It is causing me anxiety as the order compulsion remains firmly in place.
> 
> ...


Okay I see you are having storage problems Dave. Fortunately I have started a new business patterned after the concept behind Iron Mountain offsite data storage. Mine is called Stogie Mountain. If you have run short of room and need a fully bonded offsite storage facility, we are here for you! We have a state of the art climate controlled Haier 120 System storage facility. It's monitored 24/7 by a dedicated staff of fully certified Stogologists. Sampling occurs at 24 hour intervals to insure the efficacy of the underlying system. If you are considering offsite storage don't forget Stogie Mountain.

Stogie Mountain - try us once and you'll never come back


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have an Aristocrat M+ it is currently 85% full. 

I have alot of boxes that I am aging and the rest of the room is saved for rare purchases that I am negotiating at this time.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> unless some REALLY great deal comes up.


An of course that NEVER happens ! 

I have two desktop humidors that are approx 80% full. My 70 qt cooler is only about 50% full. If I were to reach capacity, I would likely smoke more and bomb my CS brothers more before upgrading or buying more storage capacity. My buying pattern would likely not change.
:2


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Does the current level of capacity available in your humidors affect your buying behavior?


No way. My Manassas is about 50% full and I'd go w/coolers, or whatever I had to (walk in, etc...) for my cigars...I wouldn't slow down if I had the cash to buy 'em...but that's just me...


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I have two 125-150ct one is about 90% full and the othr about 50% full.
One replaced a 25ct I had. So far I just buy more storage when I run out of room


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

But seriously folks, I have a Haier 120 and it is about 1/3 full of 3/4 empty boxes. reinforcements expected at any moment.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> i have a fairly large Aristocrat Plus that i just got, and had it about 33% filled... that was late July.
> 
> now, i am down to roughly 120, or less, cigars.
> 
> what am i thinking? i'm going to smoke what i currently have (although i am about to sell my opened box of 20 VR DAs from April '00), and then when they're all gone, the Aristocrat is up for sale.


SAY WHAT???? You're liquidating you stock.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Truthfully, Right now my humidor is empty. Actually I have three cigars in it but I am saving them for a very special bomb.. I've been in and out of the docs office lately and b/c Blue Cross kicked me off when i moved from KS to MO (They told me there would be no problem but BCBS of MO did indeed have a BIG problem with it) so my wallet has been rather empty.. I've been Job hunting for some time now trying to find a job that offers good health insurance.. Applied at one AWESOME coffee shop that I love, in fact I'm in there right now using their highspeed WiFi internet access.

but my humidor is empty and that sucks. My mom bought me three cigars last weekend and that was really nice. She bought me a Helix, a mysterious AF, and a Maria Guerrero. I had smoked them all within 4 days.. 

Joe (Jsabbi) is sending me some Bolivars though so that will be a huge freaking deal for me!!! I am totally in love with those smokes!!! However, i'm going to have to let them sit in my humidor and rest for a week or so before I smoke one.. (Yeah RIGHT, I really wonder if I can make it that long without smoking one..) I'm going to try and see if I can bum a couple bucks from my mom (Hey, leave me alone i'm still a youngster.. I can ask my mom for money  ) and ride my bike down to the crappy cigar store today to pick up a cheap stick.. Hopefully I'll get something good!!!!

I do however have a nice humidor which I am thankfull for. I'm sure I'll get made fun of for this but its the ACID, Acid City humidor with a picture of Chester sorrounded by a city made of ACID cigar boxes.. Its a nice humidor and does a good job keeping my cigars humidor. However, the little humidity element in their doesn't work that great so I installed another one on the bottom of the tray that sits in there using velcro.

Gotta jet. Everyone, have a good day!


----------



## SmokusMaximus (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes, my capacity is running at about 90% between 2 humi's. I have slowed my buying until I've depleted some reserves.

I made short term room by getting the guys at work a 40ct humi and stuffing it full of sticks from my stocks.

Now, I go on the prowl for select smokes that I always want to keep on hand and the next project is to weed out the mediocre cigars.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

IHT said:


> i have a fairly large Aristocrat Plus that i just got, and had it about 33% filled... that was late July.
> 
> now, i am down to roughly 120, or less, cigars.
> 
> what am i thinking? i'm going to smoke what i currently have (although i am about to sell my opened box of 20 VR DAs from April '00), and then when they're all gone, the Aristocrat is up for sale.


Are you quitting?


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

I've got a 150 ct Humi that is probably 60-70% full. I've algo got a 40qt Coolidor thats maxed out and a 120qt that is about 90% full. If (no make that when ) they get full I'll get another cooler, beads and start filling that. My trouble is I'm replacing sticks at a faster rate than I smoke or trade them. I'm just happy I have a very understanding wife.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Two 300 count desktops 100% full ....extra extra large tupperador 100% full....60 box cabinet humidor ordered and on the way! :z :w :al :gn


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I currently have two humidors (one is 150 count and another around a 75-100 count) completely full at this point. The 150 is full of ISOM's (with about 60% resting) and the 70 count is full of NC's. After my sanity deficient bombing run I did on LT RICH, my 75 count has again filled up to the top. I think I am in shape to start doing some bombing runs.........where's that packing tape?  

ATL


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

DKim81 said:


> Are you quitting?


I'm guessing a move to pipes.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

You know you can smoke cigars in your pipe. Seen it done. Many times.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a Diamond Crown Majestic, 70 stick capacity, and it is always 100% full. I have two Arturo Fuente humidibags and there are usually another 30-40 cigars in there. I'm going on a buying halt until my humidor is around 50% full and then I will stock up.


----------



## Fat Old Sun (Sep 8, 2005)

I probably have room for about 3 or 4 more smokes in mine. I don't think that the 5-pack of 60rg Doble Ligeros that the Devil is shipping are going to fit. I try telling the old lady that I need another humidor, but she says I'll just end up smoking enough to make room for whatever I buy next. She's right.  

I think the only way to convince her is to get my grubby little paws on some good ISOMs and tell her that they need a home of their own.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Lesse now... I have a 75ct desktop at about 110%, a 40ct that is 99.9% full and a Double Corona dress box (20ct) that is about 90%. I'm glad I smoked some... I was overflowing before  Hmmm.... never mind :r


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

my 300 count is only about 15% full right now. not enough time to go out and buy some or order online!


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a small tupperdor like 90% full and another small Humi 50ct. like 70% full. been smoking very slow latetly and havent spent a lot on cigars (have to save for graduation expenses ).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Charles said:


> So IHT - how much you thinking of asking for the Aristocrat Plus?


it'll have to be a local sale (KC area) due to it's size.

probably about $100 less than what i payed for it, so around $1200 or so.



DKim81 said:


> Are you quitting?


not because i want to.



colgate said:


> I'm guessing a move to pipes.


i started with pipes, and will revert back to them when i'm done with what i have left.

and, ppl, don't send me jack squat if you feel like doing anything remotely close to that, alright.
my choice to quit and take care of other issues.

i know someone just sent me something, not cigar related (waiting for it's arrival as well), and that's mucho appreciated... but don't go on any coordinated nuthin for me. not a "boo-hoo, send me cigars" thing... it's just one of those things.

so, no more PMs about this, no sending me sh*t. cool? cool.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

IHT said:


> it'll have to be a local sale (KC area) due to it's size.
> 
> probably about $100 less than what i payed for it, so around $1200 or so.
> 
> ...


PM sent.

j/k.
Hey Dave don't we all wish we had your storage problems.
My aristocrat plus is not even at 10% capacity.


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm about at 85% full now on my 3 mid size humidors. At 80% capacity, I’ll buy 4 more boxes to bring it back to 100% and keep repeating this process. I have been doing this systematically for over 6 six years now.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

I just brought a 120 qt. Coolerador online, that is in addition to my humis which are full(3 over them ranging from 150-250) and my 48 qt. cooler which is completely full as well. 

The new 120 qt. is about 1/3 full. 

I am kinda cooling my jets with cigar purchasing. I've been on more of a pipe kick lately as well - I just haven't had time to smoke a complete cigar(not even a little PC or #4) and it is easier to set down a bowl to return to later. I have plenty of cigars in my stock, and will add to it as I find stuff I like, but I am not doing the same kind of active cigar hunting I had done previously.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, let's see:

50 qt Coolerdor full. Maybe I can add one more box if I rearrange things.

50 ct Humidor about 60% full.

20 ct Humidor full.

Airtight sealed jar used for holding cigars 1/2 full.

Various boxes of Dutch cigars and tubos that don't fit into any of the above laying around the house (I only put tubos in the humidors if I intend to let them sit a while).

What I think is that I need one of those big display Humidors, but my wife says no. She thinks I need fewer cigars. I have been drifting more toward tubos to conserve my remaining humidor space for aging.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, since I last posted my humidor now has room for one more! By the time I finish grilling dinner, there will be room for yet another!!! A two cigar Thursday. The one nice thing about my wife taking night classes.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

I totally got bombed today!!! I now have 4 Awesome sticks in my humidor thanks to Joe!!! I plan on making an official post about it soon. This is good B/c I have to go housesit for my dad this weekend and now I'll be able to smoke a stogie too! i was sent 2 Bolivar ISOMs (One PC and one Corona!!) A Punch pita (Yummy!!!) I LOVE PUNCH, and One of Joe's Favorite Non-Cuban Cigars, the CAO Criollo which happens to be high up on my list too!! THanks Joe, god bless you mang!


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

You know, it's when I read a post like this that helps me remember that I am a newbie to smoking cigars. First of all, I can't even tell you how many sticks my humidor will hold if it was full; I'm guessing maybe 75 - 125????? 

I probably have about 25 cigars in there. Most have not been there very long, most within the last few months. I do have a couple that are over a year old. Anyway, I don't buy in quantity because I only smoke maybe 5-10 a month....but I have noticed that I'm beginning to buy faster than I smoke them so slowly it's filling up.

I look at some of the pictures you gorillas post and they blow me away.


----------



## CigDaddy (Sep 7, 2005)

I bought my first humidor in July. A 350ct, which is full. I got my second in September, a 25ct which is also full. I have filled a big a$$ coolidor about 80%. I'm now working to convert an old(80's) hutch into a sweet cabinet type humidor. I've acquired about half the spanish cedar I need to line it, and hope to have it done for Christmas. I should've saved my money on the 350ct and put the money into the hutch(aaahhh...hindsight).


----------



## Spagg (Mar 24, 2005)

My humidor is 95% full right now, and as such I have not been buying much lately. At some point I will purchase another humidor because I would like to age some cigars a little longer than I have been. Until then I will have to watch what I buy because of my storage issues.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

IHT said:


> no sending me sh*t. cool? cool.


I'll have to make sure and send you one of my poopy filled diapers through mail.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I got 5 humi's. 3 smallish ones (40-60ct they say but it's more like 30 in each. Got a 150ct which actually probably holds 150. And i got a 300ct domed humi which holds something 150-200.

All of my big humis are packed full of cigars. 2 of the smallish ones are full and the third one has only 4 or 5 in it (it's the one i have in tokyo, but it's coming home to california tomorrow).


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a 40 count box that I need to replace or suppliment. Usually, when I get down to about 50% I panic and buy 50 or 60 more and then use a Humijar, a couple of old cigar boxes with a rag soaked in humidification solution sealed in a freezer size ziplock bag. Right now I'm at about 312% capacity. I definitely need more space.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Two 70 qt. coolers, both at about 85% I would say.


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 1, 2005)

Pelican 1660 lined with spanish cedar; jammed full with boxes of cigars. I've started offloading some of the less desirable brands into an igloodor. I guess there are worse problems.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

2 full desktops of about 150-200 capacity. I old mini fridge turned cooledor (capacity ~ 25 boxes) at 20%. I got room for allotta more. Two on the way - planning 
for 
m
o
r 
e


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

I got my 75ct Humi which is about 90% and still have my Tupperdor which I keep the less desirables in, that at about 10%. Don't have much of an issue cause I don't have alot to buy cigars with (young family, new house... all that :BS) I have had a few bombs lately which had me worried, and what I usually spend on cigars is for bombs anyway, not necessarily myself, kinda reciprocating thing. I make ashtrays, people send me cigars.


----------



## Dracus (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a 100 count Humi, and when I get my latest wins from the Devil, I will be at exactly 15%


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I am at 80% full in my 100ct bally, but I have another box coming next week. So I guess the 2 extra bally's I got for some friends that I am seasoning now might not make it to them since I plan on geting a few more boxes next week.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

I've got an Arsitocrat Mini that is about 90% full although some of the boxes in the bottom are only half full. I need to empty them, move them to one of the two drawers and buy more. . .


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

My 54 qt cooler is 100% full, 300 ct humi 95% and a 50 ct 100%. This is way more than I'll ever smoke in 10 years, I only have time to smoke 1-3 per week.

I'm moving more to the cuban side now, so as I pickup more cubans I'm liquidating some of my NC's. My over all number of smokes stays the same but quality of smokes I like moves up.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I have 2 humis both full (used to have three but gave one to a good friend to get him headed down the slope) Ones a 300 count and ones a 150 ct and I also have a coolerdor for boxes with is 3/4 full.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

My humidor is now about 150% full!!! Thank you Club Stogie!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have Cigar Tower about 50% full..I can already see it getting packed out though..We have a chest freezer in the utility room that I want to age in but the wife shot it down..When the time comes,I'll get my way..lol


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Just returned from Honduras with a box of Indios so now my humidor is at 110 percent - which means that I have some smoking to do. I have an unopened box of Partagas waiting for space!!!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I have 5 100-300 count humidors and 2 coolerdoors. I'm building a 2500 count humidor using quartersawn white oak but it is taking longer than I like. Good white oak is hard to come by in south Florida and expensive when you find it. 

Since my 20 year old son has started helping me smoke Cubans my supply is diminishing twice as fast. I'd guess my storage is only 2/3 of capacity at this time. I do have a shipment or two on order though.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I just stuffed more cigars, 3 ISOMs (Upmann Torps) into my humidor. I think daddy is going to receive a larger humidor for Christmas this year. I still have a box of Partagas with no place to put them and more on the way....There is no way that I can justify anything larger than a 500 count humidor at this time.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Tomorrow a coolidor. Officially out of room.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Tomorrow a coolidor. Officially out of room.


I'm sure you will send a million cigars out tomorrow and be ok for a week or so.... :r


----------



## lord_bowler (May 13, 2005)

Well, since you asked.....I have two small desktops, one 50 capacity, FULL of N/C's and one 150 capacity for the ISOM's currently at about 75. (just got a new shippment yesterday whoo hoo!) I will be buying another box as soon as I find something else I like....anyone up for a trade?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

We all know what happened here...


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't make enough money to fill mine. 

My 100ct i think it is, is about 25% full.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

105% full


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm fine now; the smaller cabinet just finished conditioning, and I moved all the NC box stock there to make my Tower humi just for Cubans.

I still have a lot of overflow in the smaller chests and desktops though, lots of loose NC stock.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I think RGD is one of the few with an empty humi...only because he is just finishing his handmade on up...:r


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

My motto, purchase first store later. Two boxes are on the way. I think that will put me at 100% in the humidors I currently have. Really wanted a cab for Christmas but that did not work out. Putting plan B into action - making a closet in the unfinish portion of the basment and turning it into a humi.


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Who Needs Moderation? Officially Out of Space*



ca21455 said:


> My motto, purchase first store later.


That was my _modus operandi_ too. Unfortunately, without paying attention to the space available, I spent to much time (and $$$?) "winning" some auctions.

Maxed out the desktop, went to mid-sized this week (holds loose and boxes). Just got it conditioned, but could fill another same size with cellophaned boxes waiting for a place to sleep. :SM

Got a box of ISOMs today, and more on way.
So, guess I'm soon to be sliding down the _*coolerdor slope*_. Ah, well, sanity was fun while I had it... :hn

*BiggDawg*'s Law of the Humidor:*Cigars will accumulate to fill the humidor space available.*​But, can you blame 'em? They don't know any better. They're cigars! p


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I have no more room to buy any more stogies. My last pickup at Cigar king filled me up. I do have 15 coming from Cbid (bought these well before my trip to cigar king but DHL lost the original shipment).

I think I might start a coolidor next month. Currently I have a full Vicksburg, two 25 count desktops, and a 75 desktop.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

The Florida Posse just called me about two hours ago and warned me that I would need a walk-in humi!!!


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

150% and going up from there...I'm putting them into storage boxes with beads and now looking for another coolador....


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

27% full and it will stay that way for a bit


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

30%. I am thinking "need... more... stogies"


----------



## Ernesto Fan (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a 50 capacity box and its 80% full. There are several sleeping right now. Zzzzz


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Cabinet is at 65% occupancy........... Dont think I will ever run out of room.

 at least not this month.........


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Have a 40 count that is 80% thanks to the generous folks on this site and a new humi seasoning as the one that is 80% was just started Christmas day. If I keep sliding down the slope like I think I am I'm going to have to invest in a cooler. Thanks everyone for making this family a great one.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Cabinet is at 65% occupancy........... Dont think I will ever run out of room.
> 
> at least not this month.........


:r Oh, are you ever tempting the fates, saying that!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

My humi's are overflowing...time for an Aristrocrat methinks!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm not even sure what % of capacity I am at... I've got a full coolerdor atm, but I just finished seasoning my 4-500 ct humi and put a few things in there, but I need to move all my singles. And I've got a box of padron anni 64s on the way to tempt me in my coolerdor...


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

Current tupperdors are at 95% and I have a 50 cab on the way. :ss


----------



## Koa121 (Jan 10, 2007)

Well my dad got me my first humi for Christmas this year to help get me settled into the new house. Too bad it is only a 25ct. Just had to order A 100ct the other day to prepare for the shipment I have coming in, and i'm sure there is another much larger one in the future as soon as my meager military funds will allow. My fellow BOTL's, I am officially snowballing!!!


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia (Dec 12, 2006)

I think mine is 60% full. Becauce of the humidification unit i had to remove one of the drawers.


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

Waiting on beads to start another coolerdor. Hope they get here before the latest winnings on the devil site show up.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

70% and holding.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm wondering how full your massive wall unit is, Klugs?


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

2 50ct's full, 2 20ct's full, 1 52qt cooler full-another box on the way, have to figure something out!-old lady's put the kibosh on buying more-i tend to restock w/a couple boxes every few months & buy singles to replace what i got-something's gotta give but am holding out


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Aristocrat is 110% full, packed to the gills. 100 qt cooler 95% full a good game of coolerdor tetris could yield room for a box:ss


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Heheheh...love it when these old threads get bumped alive again :mn 

My two fridgeadors are almost full...so time to either buy another one, or suck it up and get an aristocrat. If I do that, it will cut seriously into my current box-a-week addiction...oh the decisions :c


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Definitely. When I'm near capacity, I can't really buy anymore. At that point, I need to start thinking about how to get more space, like another humi or coolerdor.


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

A 200 ct desktop that is 70% and a cooler that is running about 50%.

Stupid College loans actually comming into play 6 years after graduation. I guess I'll just smoke what I've got.:ss 

D


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

My 18 & 28 bottle Edgestars + my gutted out old 4 cf freezer are stuffed full. 75 count humi still has room for a dozen or so more sticks. Not adding anymore coolers!!


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

My 120 ct. is at about 10% capacity, just starting out. Who knows...I'll give it 6 months and it'll probably be full.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

200 ct humi - full
120 qt cooler - full
120 qt cooler - 40% and growing

trying to slow down
must resist - ooh, look at that deal:ss


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

100-count desktop = full
150-count desktop = full
40 qt coolerdor = full
30 qt "yardgardor" = 50%
8qt mini-cooler for conditioned gars = 60%

I need more space desperately, to say the least. Some consolidation might buy me a 10% gain in spatial efficiency.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

My 150 count humidor is about 10% full. I have two beautiful kids and my wife is a stay home mom so I’m on a budget. I’m Canadian and the cost of 4 or 5 cigars up here is about the same as a box of cigars in the States. Now don’t get me wrong I’m not complaining… a lot. Sure it would be nice if cigars were cheaper and I could fill my humidor quicker but at least we have Cubans. I still get to enjoy a cigar or two a week (usually Cuban) and the humidor will get filled when it gets filled. After all, the best part of filling a humidor is emptying it.  :ss


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

40 count = packed

100 count = packed

12 bottle fridge = room for 1 more box

48 qt cooler = packed

credit card = maxed

wallet = empty

borndead1 =


----------



## Vader1974 (Nov 30, 2005)

I've got a Trinadad 300 count at home and a cheapo 100 count at the office. The Trinadad actually holds about 200 and is 98% full. The cheapo is about 50% full.

Brian


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

muziq said:


> My two fridgeadors are almost full...so time to either buy another one, *or suck it up and get an aristocrat*. If I do that, it will cut seriously into my current box-a-week addiction...oh the decisions :c


Doesn't help. That's what I did last spring and now I've got room for maybe 3 boxes in my Aristo 48. On the other hand, I can look in the humi every time I walk by it at home and realize I've got a couple years of pretty decent smokes sitting there.


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

*It's Full, AGAIN!*



Lopez said:


> Doesn't help. That's what I did last spring and now I've got room for maybe 3 boxes in my Aristo 48. On the other hand, I can look in the humi every time I walk by it at home and realize I've got a couple years of pretty decent smokes sitting there.


*BiggDawg*'s Law of the Humidor:*Cigars will accumulate to fill the humidor space available.*​:cb


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm going to say mine is 89% full.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Big igloo cooler 95% full, small desktop 50 %, small cooler 30% full, med cooler 30%, vault cabinet is probably 70% but I could fit a lot more in trays and there is quite a bit of open space.

I don't think of space when I buy cigars; I probably should, but I don't! I usually buy regardless of space based on impulse, taste and a never ending list of "I need to get a box of X."


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

Medium humidor (holds ~75) - 100% full
Large humidor (holds ~ 225) - 60% full
cooler (40 quart) - 80% full
I'm thinking I need more cigars.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Humi is about 25% full. With smoking and bombing, I'm gonna have to work on restocking. Birthday is in March, so I will give wife list of presents to get .


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

90-95% full with 2 desktops and 3 marine coolidors. ageing quite a few boxes and cabs. i have enough space to make maybe one buy order then i will need more capacity.


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm at about 80% - 85% capacity in my 3 humis. I'm going to have to up my rate of consumption or start planning my very first bombing run .... mwuhahahaha.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Four Desk tops.... One tupperdore, and a 168 qt cooler full 100%.

I could go months smoking without putting a dent in my stash, but I still keep buying. I'm finally at the point where most of the NC's I smoke have at least a year of age on them so I guess thats the plus of storing so many. I have a small but growing collection of cubans but most are still young and are going to nap for a while.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Never thought I would run out of room but... it's getting pretty full.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

you opening a store there klugs? my god that's nice


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Never thought I would run out of room but... it's getting pretty full.
> 
> Damn you Dave. That being said my humble ice chest is full and will have to explore alternate solutions soon.
> 
> F'n cigar hoarding --- Ice chest full of stuff I want to "age" go figure....


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Aw come on Dave; looks like you've got room for at least 2 or 3 more!:r 

Dayum!!:ss


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

I own 3 cigars and they're in a leather case is all.


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

for my two 25ct. humi's, one is 40% full while the other is 80% full.

for my 20ct, it's only 20% full.

and my 100ct. that i just got from Holt...well, that's still in the seasoning stage, so it's 0% full but give me a month or so and that'll change. :r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

135% full....damn Floridians!!!!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Never thought I would run out of room but... it's getting pretty full.


Did you post another picture of the locker and take it down before I could see it? Damn! :r

The title of that picture is herfcigarsow2, I sure wish I could herf with you sometime, that is for sure.  :r

How do you decide what goes in that humi versus the cabinet of all cabinets? Please don't tell me that is the "dogrocket" humi! :r :r


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

KASR said:


> 135% full....damn Floridians!!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHA
Now that is funny!

:r :r :r


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> My lil cab is maxed out and has been for 3-4 months. The big cab has maybe 10% left. It is causing me anxiety as the order compulsion remains firmly in place.
> 
> I'm thinking walk-in.


First, there is nothing small about any humi that I have ever seen you post pictures of and I have also seen the pics of your coolerdor collection as well. To think that those are all full and your "BIG UNIT" (Careful there guys, get your minds back on track) is 90% full is a really frightening thought. You could probably smoke 3 a day for the rest of your life and still not run out of smokes in your lifetime.

As for me, I have 2 100 count desk tops, a Tuperdoor and a coolerdor that are all at capacity putting me somewhere around the 600 cigar count.

*My thoughts:* I either need to move up to a cabinet humi or just beg Klugs to adopt me. I don't take up much room.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I thought I was doing great; but with the completion o the new cabinet ........ it appears that I am now only about 20% full!! Was a great money saver over buying a professionally built cabinet; but is gonna cost me BIG trying to fill it up! 

Should be fun!!:ss


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

hollywood said:


> I thought I was doing great; but with the completion o the new cabinet ........ it appears that I am now only about 20% full!! Was a great money saver over buying a professionally built cabinet; but is gonna cost me BIG trying to fill it up!
> 
> Should be fun!!:ss


That really came out nice Dave.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

well i have nothing but space, my humi is about 70% full, but my step dad has a impulse buying problem and found a great deal on 200 count humis, so he bought 4 of them with each one having only about 50 sticks in them, so i have alot of spill over room there, but if anybody has a problem i would be more than willing to take a couple of these loose sticks off your hands


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> That really came out nice Dave.


:tpd: That is really nice. I'm gonna have to polish up on woodworking pretty soon, I may PM you in the future.

Looks like professional quality to me.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Sadily new humidor means 50 % full and means buying spree until I out grow this one too.

Yes I know its a 3 year bump - its the luxury of search and being around long enough you remember these great old threads


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

This was a fun thread to read. 

Currently:

A converted 18 bottle wine fridge with 4 cedar trays in it, about 75% full.
A 20 cigar humidor with just 2 ACIDs in there to keep them from teaching the other cigars bad habits.


----------



## presidentbryce (Oct 9, 2008)

smokeydude said:


> Absolutely, once humidor capacity has been reached, there is no other alternative. My buying behavior dictates that it's time to buy a new humidor/coolerdor!


+1

When I see something I don't have room for, no tupperware is safe until I have found more permanent accommodations.


----------



## Gatorguy (Jan 28, 2010)

My 50 count cheapie and my 90 count Diamond Crown are both full. I also have a cigar box with humi and hygrometer pretty full for overflow (stick some cheap ones in there) but it does not hold RH very well. Looking online tonight and saw some cigars I really wanted to buy . . . but showed some restraint. I am a smoker not a collector . . . so going to smoke some down before buying more.


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

First post. I was researching additional storage solutions because I have a problem with buying cigars faster than I smoke them. I thought I was going through the cigarette withdrawal and the nicotine was causing my impulsive behavior. Somehow I ran across this website and realized other people have this behavior so I registered. I feel better about myself because of this thread. In early December I decided to quit the cigs and get back into cigars. Cleaned out my old 75 ct. box from the early 90's that I used for a storage box and placed a order with JR. How things have changed from the 90's when I placed my last cigar order. That was filled in 2 weeks. Bought a 500 ct unit for my personal Christmas present and it is 110% full, bought a 120 new desktop and it is now full. I wish I had gone with a cabinet in the first place but I thought a 500 ct would never get filled completely. Oh well. I appreciate knowing I'm not alone. Nice website. eep:



Da Klugs said:


> We joke about this issue. There is an underlying reality that causes this to be more than a joke. Space!!!
> 
> My lil cab is maxed out and has been for 3-4 months. The big cab has maybe 10% left. It is causing me anxiety as the order compulsion remains firmly in place.
> 
> ...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

my 75ct is plugged !!

trying to get a coolidor going now.


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

25 ct overflowing...into my buddies 50ct that is also overflowing...

this cold weather is really cramping my cigar smoking!


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

I just emptied my 2 Humidors into a coolerdor. My coolerdor is less than 50% full at the moment, but a few more boxes will put me well on the way.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

My little one is at 90% capacity and the big one is at 75%. By all means it influences my buying habits, it makes me want to fill them to 100%.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

I have 2 20's & a 300 ct all of which are all full, looking at gettin the 500ct coffee table humi!!


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

i just got in the game so i have one 25er and it's full to the brim...

having issues ordering another one, for some reason no one will ship a humi to an APO address.

i don't want to buy one from the local German community because the cheapest one is 50 euro and it's still a 25er. to get something a little bigger would easily cost me 150euro.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I have 2 a small 20 count that is full of my AF's and a 50 count that is half full of daily smokes.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

my 100 count is about 98% full.... I think I can fit two 5 packs I just ordered haha..


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

My 40 ct Humidor is only about 40% full... Need to get it filled up before warm weather comes.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

iMarc said:


> This was a fun thread to read.
> 
> Currently:
> 
> ...


We can go ahead and change that to 95%.

I've clearly got a problem brewing.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

n3uka said:


> 200 ct humi - full
> 120 qt cooler - full
> 120 qt cooler - 40% and growing
> 
> ...


Wow, what memories this brings back. 
3 years is a long time. Too many purchases and bombs ago.

Finally slowed down about 6 months ago :hn


----------



## abush22678 (Jan 2, 2010)

Mine is 95% full and now I am regretting not going bigger with the humi.


----------



## jmouche1 (Mar 1, 2010)

My 50ct. is 40% full. Wonderin what to get next


----------



## TiggaBob (Sep 19, 2009)

300 ct - full (holds just under 200 though)
20 ct - full
2 overflow tupperdors - full

Thinking that the 300 humi, while very good looking and very functional, should not be rated a 300 ct AND whether or not I should set up a coolidor. But then I'd have nowhere to put it...


----------



## joshrich0 (Jan 7, 2010)

150 Count - 90%
40 Count - 100%

Thinking i wish i would've listened to everyone's advice when i first started smoking a couple years ago...."Whatever humidor you think you need, order one 5 times that size".


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

My cooler is about 50% full and my desktop humi is about 75% full. Good thing coolers are so cheap!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

600ct. Endtable: Full (less the singles drawer...maybe 80% full)
600ct. Endtable: Full (less the singles drawer, probably 80% full)
300ct. Desktop: ~75%
120ct. Desktop: ~90% 

I only buy by the box now and every box that comes in I have to get creative.
You tend to hone your organizational/Tetris skills.
I personally am a Tetris Master (and actually play Tetris almost every day)


I need a box of Sig VI's


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

joshrich0 said:


> 150 Count - 90%
> 40 Count - 100%
> 
> Thinking i wish i would've listened to everyone's advice when i first started smoking a couple years ago...."Whatever humidor you think you need, order one 5 times that size".


That's exactly why I went the route I did and got a small cabinet. The 300 ct was full, 100 ct was full, now my cabinet is about 1/3 full instead. Sold the 300 ct thist past weekend though so it will be time to put another order in soon.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

my big one (big to me anyway, 100 count) is pretty close to full. after my next CI shippment arrives with 20 camacho's it will be full. but thats ok. i have a small 40 count that is completly empty, and a tupperador that is empty as well... so i still got room other places.


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

5 humis - 100% full. I have a bundle and a box that arent in anything!


----------

